# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Продам барометр

## slavik71

Продам барометр
Сделан в Англии
Приблизительно 1950 года
Ширина 16 см,высота 17см
Проверял-работает
В хорошем состоянии
Больше фото могу прислать на email
450 грн
Возможна доставка,оплата после доставки
тел.0672958268


*продан*

----------


## slavik71

*есть такой
400 грн*

----------


## slavik71

штурвал 350 грн

----------


## slavik71

два первых проданы
в наличии есть такой
Сделан в Англии
Настольный
Диаметр 11,5 см,высота 14 см
Больше фото могу прислать на email 
300 грн
 Возможна доставка,оплата после доставки

----------


## slavik71

up

----------


## Буга

а есть еще что то  поинтереснее из барометров а то третий какой то не очень

----------


## slavik71

> а есть еще что то  поинтереснее из барометров а то третий какой то не очень


 Пока нечего нет,были другие,но их  сразу купили постоянные клиенты

----------


## Буга

если будет напишите мне в личку пожалуйста

----------


## slavik71

> если будет напишите мне в личку пожалуйста


 Хорошо

----------


## slavik71

up

----------


## slavik71

*настольный 260 грн*

----------


## slavik71

барометр.Англия
Настенный
Диаметр 13 см
450 грн

----------


## slavik71

барометр(с подковой).Англия
Настенный
Ширина и высота 17 см
400 грн
Возможна доставка Новой почтой,оплата при получении
 тел.0672958268

----------


## slavik71

настольный продан,два настенные в наличии

----------


## slavik71

с подковой 380 грн

----------


## slavik71

с подковой 360 грн

----------


## slavik71

актуально

----------


## slavik71

up

----------


## slavik71

up

----------


## andron220v

За такие деньги , по моему ,  лучше уже электронную метеостанцию купить. Там и температуру можно контролировать и влажность, в том числе и атмосферное давление.
Хотя на любителя.

----------


## slavik71

Конечно на любителя.Барометры 50 -х годов.Они еще и для интерьера,в отличии от электронных.
Даже сравнивать не корректно.

----------


## slavik71

Все барометры проданы
В наличии есть такой (двухцветный)
Диаметр 16 см
450 грн
тел.0672958268

----------


## slavik71

В наличии есть такой штурвал
450 грн

----------


## slavik71



----------


## McFly

Какая красота! Купил бы, но у меня есть прибор либо 19, либо начала 20 века. "Оптик и механик К.К.Рейхель". Удачи Вам в продаже!

----------


## slavik71

Спасибо!

----------


## slavik71

Все барометры проданы
есть в наличии барометр с термометром.Англия
Термометр в градусах и фаренгейтах.
Диаметр 19 см
В отличном состоянии
500 грн
Возможна доставка Новой почтой,оплата при получении
тел.0672958268

----------


## slavik71

Все барометры проданы
в наличии барометр-штурвал.Англия.
Полностью деревянный
От края до края ножки 27 см
480 грн
*продан*



Барометр небольшой.Англия
От края до края ножки 18 см
300 грн
тел 0672958268

----------


## slavik71

up

----------


## slavik71

up

----------


## slavik71

Все барометры проданы есть
Барометр -штурвал.Англия.
От края до края ножки 23 см
400 грн
тел.0672958268

----------


## Буга

где живут ?

----------


## slavik71

Живут в Тернополе,но уже в резерве.

----------


## slavik71

Все барометры проданы
в наличии 
Барометр-штурвал.От края до края ножки 18 см.
Барометр с подковой.Высота 18 см,ширина 17см
Деревянные,сделаны в Англии.
По 450 грн каждый
тел.0672958268

----------


## slavik71

Барометр с подковой продан

----------


## slavik71

Барометр без стекла.Стекло было разбито.
Диаметр 18 см.
*продано*

----------


## slavik71

Еще один барометр с подковой
*продано*

----------


## slavik71

Барометр-штурвал большой.Англия
От края до края ножки 29 см.
Деревянный.
500 грн

----------


## slavik71

up

----------


## fioridimare

Здравствуйте! Скажите, а астролябии у Вас есть?

----------


## slavik71

Добрый день.Можно поискать.Скиньте мне в личку свой email,если попадется я Вам напишу.
Типа что-то такого?

----------


## fioridimare

да, оно) правда, меня немного другие разновидности интересуют, но это уже потом посмотрим) [email protected] 
спасибо)

----------


## slavik71

Барометр-штурвал .Англия
От края до края ножки 25 см.
Деревянный.
450 грн
тел.0672958268



Деревянный барометр.Диаметр 15 см.
В хорошем состоянии 
*в резерве*



 Английский барометр с термометром.Деревянный.
Выстота 40 см.Термометр разбит, очень давно и не мной.
Сам барометр в порядке.
*продано*

----------


## slavik71

Барометр с термометром.Англия
Высота 46 см
550 грн

----------


## slavik71

up

----------


## slavik71

барометр с подковой.Англия.
Деревянный
Ширина 16 см,высота 15 см
400 грн

----------


## slavik71

Барометр с термометром и гигрометром.Англия.
Высота 43 см.Деревянный
*продано*

----------


## slavik71

Небольшой барометр с термометром.Высота 31 см.Англия
400 грн



Большой барометр с термометром.Англия
Высота 38 см
500 грн



Настольный барометр.Германия.
Высота 24 см
550 грн
Больше фото могу прислать на email
тел 0672958268

----------


## slavik71

up

----------


## slavik71

up

----------


## slavik71

...

----------


## slavik71

*скидка на любой из оставшихся 80 грн*

----------


## slavik71

Барометр немецкий с термометром (по фаренгейту)
Высота 21 см
250 грн

----------


## slavik71

Французкий барометр с термометром.
Светлое дерево.Высота 25 см
В хорошем состоянии
*продано*

----------


## Ажурный шоколад

после вчерашнего темка особенно актуальна))

----------


## slavik71

Барометр немецкий с термометром (по фаренгейту) продан
остались такие

----------


## Feyaodua

а как доставочка в Одессу и гарантии доставки в сохранности?

----------


## slavik71

Доставку в сохранности гарантирую. Они же как то  попали в Украину.
Возможна доставка Новой почтой, оплата при получении
При желании больше фото присылаю на почту

----------


## slavik71

up

----------


## Федорино Горе

вот такой есть еще?

---------- Сообщение добавлено  21.08.2013 в 06:16 ----------

27.11.2012 09:30 за это число

----------


## slavik71

Пока осталось только два
На последнем фото первый и третий

----------


## Федорино Горе

ясно. мне не нравятся. осталось то что никому не нужно. еще будет что то новое?

----------


## slavik71

> ясно. мне не нравятся. осталось то что никому не нужно. еще будет что то новое?


 Не нравятся, не покупайте. Покупайте в другом месте

----------


## Федорино Горе

с гидрометром не будет случайно

----------


## slavik71

Если будет, напишу

----------


## slavik71

Большой барометр с термометром.Англия
50-60е года. 
Высота 38 см
280 грн
тел 0672958268

----------


## slavik71

Барометр с подковой. Англия
Деревянный.
50-60е года 20го века
В хорошем состоянии
Высота 18 см, ширина 16 см
450 грн
Больше фото могу прислать на email
Возможна доставка Новой почтой, оплата при получении
тел.0672958268

----------


## slavik71

Барометр с подковой и Большой барометр с термометром проданы

Барометр. Англия. 50-60е года.
В хорошем состоянии.
Высота 16,5 см, ширина 14,5 см
Есть винт для регулировки
420 грн

----------


## slavik71

Все проданы. Есть такой

Барометр с термометром. Англия
Диаметр 18 см
Ручная работа.
В хорошем состоянии
550 грн

----------


## slavik71

Барометр-штурвал. Англия
Деревянный
Диаметр 26 см
В хорошем состоянии
550 грн

----------


## slavik71

В связи с валютными колебаниями цена может быть пересмотрена

----------


## slavik71

Остался Барометр с термометром. Англия

----------


## slavik71

Барометр - штурвал. Франция
Деревянный 
В отличном состоянии
На корпусе надпись "la Rochelle" ( Ла-Роше́ль (фр. La Rochelle) — портовый город на западе Франции)
На фоне осады Ла-Рошели развиваются события романа Александра Дюма «Три мушкетёра»
Возможна доставка Новой почтой, оплата при получении
780 грн
тел. 0672958268

----------


## slavik71

Барометр - штурвал. Франция 50 $

----------


## slavik71

up

----------


## Федорино Горе

куплю с термометром за 280 гр

----------


## slavik71

> куплю с термометром за 280 гр


 Есть только штурвал.

----------


## Федорино Горе

штурвал не нравится. точнее его цена 50 уе. за 280 гр купил бы впрочем

----------


## slavik71

за 280 грн покупайте, но не у меня

----------


## Федорино Горе

тогда продавайте

----------


## seamaster70

И что ничего нет????

----------


## slavik71

Как ничего !?  А штурвал !

----------


## slavik71

ап

----------


## slavik71

Барометры с подковой. Англия. Деревянные. 
Приблизительно 60е года 20го века
Высота и ширина по 17 см
В хорошем состоянии
40 $ каждый
Детальные фото могу прислать на ел.почту
тел 067 29 58 268

----------


## slavik71

ап

----------


## slavik71

Барометр. Англия.
Диаметр 20 см, глубина 7 см
В хорошем состоянии. Есть  небольшие следы возраста ( прибор приблизительно 80-90х годов)
Доставка Новой почтой 
По договоренности возможна оплата при получении
Я в Тернополе
50 $  (оплата в грн по курсу)
тел. 067 29 58 268
Детальные фото пришлю на ел.почту

----------


## slavik71

Барометры с подковой проданы

----------


## slavik71

ап

----------


## __WANTED__

И шо у вас сейчас есть?

----------


## slavik71

Вот такой
Барометр - штурвал. Англия. Деревянный
Приблизительно конец 20го века
Полный диаметр 19 см, деревянная часть 13 см
В хорошем состоянии, есть следы возраста
45 $ (оплата в грн по курсу)
Детальные фото могу прислать на ел.адрес

----------


## Кац

Что есть или едет из барометров?

----------


## slavik71

> Что есть или едет из барометров?


 Вот на последнем фото. Штурвал

----------


## slavik71

ап

----------


## Кац

> Вот на последнем фото. Штурвал


 Новинок нет?

----------


## slavik71

> Новинок нет?


 Есть только штурвал. Извините.

----------


## slavik71

Барометр-штурвал. Франция. Середина 20го века
Деревянный
Диаметр 29 см
В хорошем состоянии, есть следы возраста 
продано
Доставка Новой почтой
По договоренности возможна оплата при получении
тел. 067 29 58 268

----------


## slavik71

Барометр-штурвал. Англия. Середина 20го века
Деревянный. 2шт
Барометры крепятся на стену или можна поставить на стол
Полный диаметр 19 см
В хорошем состоянии
50 дол / шт. (оплата в грн по курсу)
Доставка Новой почтой
По договоренности возможна оплата при получении

----------


## slavik71

Деревянный барометр-штурвал. Англия. Середина 20го века
Полный диаметр 27.5 см
Есть регулировочный винт на задней панели 
В очень хорошем состоянии
продано
Доставка Новой почтой
По договоренности возможна оплата при получении
тел. 067 29 58 268

----------


## slavik71

Можна писать или звонить на вайбер тел. 067 29 58 268

----------


## vitaliss

Что осталось в наличии ? 
Новинки будут ?

----------


## slavik71

> Что осталось в наличии ? 
> Новинки будут ?


 Из этих остался один. 49 дол.

----------


## slavik71

ап

----------


## slavik71

Барометр с подковой (на удачу). Англия. Деревянный. Середина 20го века
Высота и ширина по 17 см
В хорошем состоянии
На дереве есть царапинки
Доставка Новой почтой, Укрпочтой
По договоренности возможна оплата при получении 
тел 067 29 58 268 Можно писать или звонить на вайбер
1400 грн

----------


## slavik71

ап

----------


## slavik71

Барометр штурвал. Англия. Середина 20го века. Деревянный
Диаметр 27 см
В хорошем состоянии, рабочий
На дереве мелкие царапинки
Доставка и оплата по договоренности
1500 грн
тел. 067 29 58 268  Можно писать на вайбер, вотсап, телеграм
Пришлю больше фото

----------


## zexxuz

А можно фото обратной стороны этой старинной вещи и фото упаковки?

----------


## slavik71

Все проданы. Сейчас есть такой. 1300 грн
тел. 067 29 58 268 (Можно писать на вайбер, вотсап, телеграм) Пришлю детальные фото. Правда не очень понял насчет упаковки. Упаковки нет  )

----------


## [email protected]

А чего тут непонять, он ищет три любимых слова made in china)))

----------


## slavik71

> А чего тут непонять, он ищет три любимых слова made in china)))


 К сожаление не найдет ) Да и думаю и барометр его не интересует )

----------


## zexxuz

Вы хотите сказать, что они приходят к Вам без упаковки?

----------


## slavik71

> Вы хотите сказать, что они приходят к Вам без упаковки?


 Что Вы имеете ввиду под словом "упаковка" ? Коробка в которой он был. Если да, то коробка, простая такая, или была выброшена или где то  была использована.

----------


## zexxuz

> К сожаление не найдет ) Да и думаю и барометр его не интересует )


 Мне не надо их искать. Вне зависимости от названия бренда и страны, практически все Ваши барометры сделаны в Китае. И этот факт совсем не значит, что барометры плохие. Какой то части нужна калибровка и всё. Конечно покупателю ( определённой части) больше нравится слова Англия или Германия. Пора уже привыкать, что Китай не всегда плохо. Причём не только покупателям, но и продавцам!

----------


## slavik71

1. Барометр куплен в Англии (я там жил). 2. На нем прямо таки и написано " сделан в Англии", правда по английски )). 3. Барометр поехал наложенным платежом. (Спасибо покупателю)

----------


## slavik71

Английский барометр. 80е года
Диаметр полный 21 см, толщина 7 см
В хорошем состоянии. Есть потертости (см. фото)
1350 грн
Доставка и оплата по договоренности
Пришлю больше фото
тел. 067 29 58 268  Можно писать на вайбер, вотсап, телеграм

----------


## slavik71

ап

----------


## slavik71

Все проданы. Есть такой

Барометр с термометром. Англия. Вторая половина 20го века
Рабочий
Длина 31.5 см
В хорошем состоянии. Незначительные следы возраста
1450 грн
Доставка и оплата по договоренности
Пришлю больше фото
тел. 067 29 58 268  Можно писать на вайбер, вотсап, телеграм

----------


## slavik71

ап

----------


## slavik71

Английский барометр Hester Clarke Aylesbury. Середина 20 го века
Деревянный
В хорошем состоянии
Hester Clarke Aylesbury  английский поставщик ювелирных изделий более 128 лет
16 см на 16  см
1500 грн
Доставка и оплата по договоренности
тел. 067 29 58 268 Можно писать на вайбер, вотсап, телеграм

----------


## slavik71

ап

----------


## slavik71

ап

----------


## slavik71

ап

----------


## slavik71

ап

----------


## slavik71

ап

----------


## slavik71

ап

----------

